
Perkeep: A Personal Storage and Pesos Tool - qqii
https://github.com/perkeep/perkeep
======
qqii
> PESOS is an acronym/abbreviation for Publish Elsewhere, Syndicate (to your)
> Own Site [0]

I've been taking a quick look at backup tools and ran into perkeep. I think
the idea of PESOS is quite intersting and something I've not really considered
before.

[0]: [https://indieweb.org/PESOS](https://indieweb.org/PESOS)

